# Compiling a changed driver



## j4ck (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
I have changed /usr/src/sys/dev/e1000/if_igb.c file. How can I compile this specific driver again?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2013)

```
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/igb
# make
```


----------

